# nausea , dizzyness, stomach pain under ribs



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

does anyone feel like they are going to throwup sporadically on a regular basis. I hate that and the dizzy feelings and that pain right under you ribs high on your stomach. I wonder if calm colon can help with that.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

I sometimes feel like I'm going to be sick to my stomach, but it generally occurs as part of a panic attack. When I was younger, I would get a deep "hollow" kind of pain in my stomach - particularly if I haven't eaten for a while. Keeping some bland food around to nibble on seemed to help me a bit. My mom used to have to remind me to eat bec. the pain would get pretty severe when I didn't.Sorry, I don't know anything about Calm Colon but there is a post somewhere here about it.------------------Feel good, everyone ----> IBSfreeIf you can dream it, you can do it. --- Walt Disney


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 1999)

I've never tried Calm Colon, but I have been using Colon Cure from GNC for the past 4 months or so. That, with Caltrate seems to work for me.Regardswbeno


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Cyndeeb, the pain under the ribs is a common place for IBS'ers. It's from the way acid moves down (or up) as food passes through, I believe. As far as the nausea and throw-upy feeling, that too can be acid coming back up. But it could also be an upper GI problem like ulcers or GERD (which is unlikely at your age). I don't know what kinds of tests you've had, so it's hard to comment. So this is something you need to at least ask a doctor about. P.S. You could try the Caltrate, which binds acid and see if it works. And if you haven't already, you could try and modify your diet by only eating cooked vegetables, no raw fruits except bananas, no salads, nuts or chocolate, no spices, no lactose for the time being, like milk, butter, ice cream and cheese, and sticking to plain, broiled, baked or boiled chicken, meat or fish, rice, potatoes and pasta, and only refined white or whole wheat breads. No coffee or carbonated drinks. See what happens. If nothing, then I'd go the doctor route. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-12-1999).]


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

cyndeeb~ Hi there! I have had IBS for 5 years+ and through most of that time I have told people I could probably handle the pain if only the doggone nausea, queezy, woozy, pukey feelings would go away! ACK! For me it is worse if my stomach is empty, but sometimes it's too queezy to eat, only compounding the problem...ugh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 1999)

Persistance, why would ulcers or GERD be unlikely at her age? just wondering ......


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, I was actually thinking GERD was pretty unlikely at her age, because of everything I've heard. And Lee, you know, actually I did have a friend that had ulcers at 21.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 1999)

I just wondered because I was just diagnosed with GERD this last February at age 44. But, then again, maybe I'm just a late bloomer, hehehe.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

You could say that, Lee! But I meant GERD was a disease of older people and she is apparantly rather young, as we heard on other posts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 1999)

I was wondering if it was a squeezing, cramping kind of pain. Have you tried an antacid like Zantac when it happens?? Zantac is like a miracle drug for me when those pains occur. Thank goodness it's seldom, because those are mean pains.When I was diagnosed with IBS 7 years ago, I lost 15#, and i had awful pains like that. Perhaps if I had taken an antacid regularly, that wouldn't have happened. And yes, I gained it all back. Take care.------------------Lerie


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 1999)

Lerie -- glad you gained your weight back, and glad I read this! (maybe there is hope for me, in finally gaining weight back, etc., etc.) I also have had GERD; I take Prevacid from time to time (used to take it every day). I've experienced the under-the-rib pain, too (ugh!), quite a few times. does anyone ever find that the rib pain/burning results in a chain reaction of nerve pain under and sometimes down the arm??


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

I am 32, to clear up any wonders about my age.I did have a upper something done down my throat by the doctors. and thanks for the eating tips. Im very picky and have never eaten meat, icky. It seems lately I only eat pasta and rice and small sandwiches at work with fruit in the morning. I wiegh now all of 97 pounds and getting scared.I hate all these pains, especially the constant cramping in the lower stomach. How in the heck do you guys make it??!!! even getting to work and staying there is a test on its own sometimes.Im on my second week of calmcolon and only had d once when I though I was hots__t and ate macaroni andcheese. learned my lesson.but these pains and feelings of sickness are just umbearable you know


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Cyndeeb - -NO RAW FRUIT! Keep taking the Calm Colon and maybe start on Caltrate. P.S. That kind of nausea sure sounds like an ulcer to me. Unless it's the raw fruit. Foods can cause nausea with IBS, but I've never head of dizzyness.[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-13-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

Hi cyndeeb,I know exactly how you feel. I have had IBS for about 12 years. It has really incapacitated me quite a number of times.Have you been given any new medication from your doctor. We have just finished moving into a new home and during that time I changed gastro doctors. He gave me some new medication because of the following symptoms.I am a "C" type IBSer. I sometimes don't go for days. There are occasions however, when I have gone out to eat and sometimes after a meal at home (this was before I started watching what I ate) that I would loose my meal within 30 minutes of eating. I would get terrible lower stomach cramps, diarrhea and then finally just start to throw up. This would go on for hours until there was nothing left to come out of me in either direction. Then the terrible pain in my stomach, and nausea would stay for hours.My new gastro dr. prescribed Prevacid and Levisin to see if that would help the problems. He said the nausea was from acid reflux. The combination of this made me so deathly ill that I lost 15 pounds. I thought I was dying and just wouldn't eat because I was afraid I would throw up. I had to force myself to bring the eating utensils from my plate to my mouth.On my second visit I told the dr. that the new medication was making me sick. He said, "NO WAY". He asked how I was feeling and I told him great since I stopped taking the medicine he had prescribed. So, we went back to "Prilsec" for the acid reflux work wonders for me. It sure does help me with the throwing up part of this disease. I also have found that I watch very carefully what I eat. I don't know if any if anyone else notices this but I feel better if I eat my big meal at lunch time and then maybe just have a bowl of oatmeal or rice at night. Sorry, I rattled on so, but I feel for anyone who feels nausea and throws up after eating. I had an episode the other night and told me husband that life isn't worth living like this (meant it at the time because I was so sick, but I have a wonderful life otherwise.Sherre


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Guys - I had surgery to correct my GERD when I was in my early 30s. GERD can occur at an early age if you have a congenital hiatal hernia. While most cases are diagnosed in older people, doctors are seeing more cases in younger people (or maybe those people are now going for help at a younger age).------------------"I get by with a little help from my friends." John Lennon*Missycat*


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

so, im sitting here at work, nibbling on ritz crackers, they come in handy as snacks til I eat my sandwich at 5 then rice or whatever at 9:30pmHow come no fruit?? I thought that was good for you. I eat a banana everymorning and try to get in an apple later.im on ranintine for acids and of course the calmcolon.I have had belladonna with alkoloids and levison and donatal. they make me loopy (more than usual hehe)I carry with me always. pepto, tums and immodium.life sucks


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, Cyndeeb, you mentioned having just one attack of D since the Calm Colon, so I assumed you were usually D. Are you C or D? If you have diarrhea, raw fruit'll go right through you. AND -- it causes acid. Bananas are binding -- they are the only exception, and rice is a great, easily absorbed food, too. Raw vegetables are out, too, espec tomatos, which are very acidy. I really should try and print out the diet my doctor gave me when I first started. It's total low residue, low-lactose, non acidy (like coffee and carbonation). Dunno about Ritz crackers -- I'd have to look at the label. Those baby Zwieback crackers are good for IBS'ers and so is plain pound cake and sugar cookies.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cyndeeb,and Persist Ritz crackers are okay,just so you know.However, I might have forgotten but what tests have you had Cyndeeb?


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

I beg to differ with Persistance on the fruit. I'm an IBD-D person and fruit doesn't generally bother me if I eat small portions. Of course, if I overdo it, then call me "TorpedoButt 2"!!But then again, my IBS is relatively mild these days except for the occassional attacks that come out of no where. I think everybody's sooooo different regarding what they can tolerate and what they can't.------------------"I get by with a little help from my friends." John Lennon*Missycat*


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

I and a c and d type, like one isnt bad enough!!?? I once went 3.5 years without 1 sick day at work, now im out 2-3 times a month and half the time im there I think i might leave early, life sucks. I get scared i might get fired or something and not be able to pay the rent. thats why I do other things on the side for extra money. anyway.I only had one procedure done in my stomach and they didnt find anything. I wished they would check the rest of me without giving me different pills and suggesting I "talk" with someone. That infuriates me. I a strong person and have been thru far worse things than this. I just wanna be healthy


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Missycat, of course you're right to bust me -- I was being dogmatic. I was trying to avoid haziness, and give Cyndeeb as many "definites" and rules of thumb that she could play around with, as I could. I used to get very frustrated at our IBS meetings when the moderator answered, "Everyone's different," to whatever was asked. Of course, it's true. Of course, Cyndeeb, if you are C and D, I'm way off base on the raw fruit -- if you're experiencing C. By the way, I experienced nausea and a horrible taste in my throat like something was always coming up, right after I ate, when I first got IBS. When the doctor put me on two Librax a day (and that diet), it lessened the spasms and thus the acid. But I don't know if it's better than what you're taking. Librax only makes me a little drowsy and I take it mostly at night, but the good effects last all day. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-13-1999).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Missycat, I am glad you said small amounts of fruit. All fruits are different too,some cause D,depends on the chemical make up of the fruit.Watermelon which you would think is all water,actually contains a chemical that will upset your stomach(don't ask me the name I have forgotten.) But,it general a lot of fruits cause d especially if they are not balanced with other foods.Cyndeeb,it sounds like you need more testing done,don't you have insurance? You really should(no joke)have the tests done. Nausea,is not a main symptom of IBS,more so it is a cause an effect kind of thing,where if you eat you'll be in pain,so you become nausious.There more to it then that,but that is the jist.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Nausea and dizziness can be caused by hypoglycemia. When my weight gets down around the 100 lb. range, I get this really bad. It sounds like you're living on a low-protein diet, which can really contribute. If nibbling on a cracker or something sweet temporarily alleviates the symptoms, that could be why. You might also be anemic.


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

Yes, I have good insurance. I get tired of being sick and wondering everymorning, If I can go at all or if I go too much or if i will make it to work. Im on my 2 doctor in 6 months. maybe I will have to changed doctors again. this one wants to keep giving me different pills. I been having cramps all day at work and It really makes me tired to feel crappy all the time. that is no life. do all of you feel the same?? I feel so bad for you if you do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

ALL citrus fruits should be avoided if you have GERD, as well as tomatoes, because of the acid. When I was first diagnosed, my doctor immed. started talking about heartburn, belching, etc...none of which I had. Just the chest pain & *heavy* feeling in my chest. Oh, and I work with a young girl that is 20 years old & was diagnosed with GERD 2 years ago. I tried Prisolec, didn't work. Then my doc prescribed Prevacid, and that works for me. He told me usually if one doesn't work, the other will. Zantac & Tagamet doesn't begin to touch it.I also use Emetrol for nausea, but if it continues, you should see your doctor. Hope this helps.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zig has a good point! You need the tests done. I have almost exactly what you have, and have had it for about twenty eight years,it sucks. You need to see a specialist,a gastroenterologist and be firm about the tests you want done. Check out my website for testing. http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm There are a variety of illnesses that could cause what you are experinecing,some serious,although it does kindof sound like IBS. There was someone on this bb recently who thought she had IBS, but it turn out to be IBD a more serious condition!


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

thanks, Hi eric, I will check out your website again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

Persistance,What kind of diet did your doctor put you on? Mine just tells me low-fat, high fiber. The fiber seems to bloat me and gives me tons of gas. I've been using 2 tsps Metamucil a day.Sorry I'm so late in getting back into this conversation. I only have a PC at work.Sherre


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Well I had nausea as a major complaint for years and finally found out it was an ulcer!I take prilosec 20 mg and also use Cholestyramine which seems to helps with acid (bile) in the intestine. I have one bad week followed by a couple of relativly better weeks. Then a bad week again. Maybe some kind of weird allergy. I get alot of weird allergies. Slow allergies like posion oak reactions. I also have elevated IgA antibodies. No helio-Bactro. And a history of unimagitive dumb doctors. Many people with IBS have elevated IgA ? Why? Its the antibody associated with saliva , tears and mucous. Does it cause auto immune response triggering T Cells to clear the IgA?I should post this as a topic.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Sheree, When I get time, I think I'll post this diet. It's a basic diet for any kind of D, whether caused by cancer, hospital patients, post-surgical, AIDS or IBS and eliminates most fiber, high fats and lactose. It's long, but I'll try to give it a shot. Seeds are out, so is milk, cream, butter, raw fruit and non-cooked vegies, heavy porous breads (like rye and pumpernickel), spiced or creamed soups, sauces and prepared foods, melons, etc. It gives some neat substitutes (like IMO for sour cream and mocha mix dessert for ice cream) and says you can have plain cakes and cookies. No deep-fried or spiced meats (just baked, broiled or boiled fish, chicken, liver, eggs, beef, lean pork and so on).


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

Thanks Persistance. I have been to a number of doctors and they are never specific about what is good to eat except high fiber. I appreciated the time and effort.I was also wondering who can tell me the what the difference is between IBS(syndrome) and IBD(disease). They are both used on the BB. Is there a difference.Sherre


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

do you mean no pumkin seeds???its so hard for some of us to know what to eat. I was one of those peanut butter and jelly kids. I never ate meat, its just grossIm getting tired of potatoes oatmeal and riceick


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

cyn,Sounds as if some other gastro tests might be in order. I'm sorry you're feel so lousy. I hope you can find some answers very soon! I feel nauseous a lot when I'm brushing me teeth; not sure it has anything to do with IBS though. It is a terrible feeling.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

No seeds for D. And smooth peanut butter is fine, by the way. Some diets say you can have jelly, but that's one I'm not sure of. Sugar irritates some people's gastric systems. You can also have applesauce or canned fruits like peaches and pears, jello, Italian fruit ices. In the morning I like a bagel, rice krispies or puffed wheat and soy milk with a banana. Oatmeal is good if you're in your C phase, but a bit harsh for D's In the meantime, put in "Low-residue diet" in a search engine and see what you come up with. It'll be a variation on what I just told you, and will probably include milk and ice cream (which can cause D), but it's a start. That's for the D phase, though, Cyndeeb. I wish I was more informed on C's. It's probably just the opposite -- with broccoli, cauliflower, corn, lima beans -- all the no-nos for D's. That IS one thing you can take up with your doctor. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-14-1999).]


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

I get icky when brushing my teeth too, ugh.I say its just easier not to eat ya know, picking what to eat is such a difficult chore at times.one thing I can say about ibs'ers is that we eat to live and not live to eat like alot of people


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 1999)

Amen to that. I ate a baked potato the other night and immediately felt nauseated.My husband seems to think that the acid reflux medication is what is making me feel sick all the time, but we changed from prevacid to prilosec. Sherre


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Alot of times its the lack of eating and eating right that causes some of our troubles.


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

I saw a nutritionist last month and she stated one thing that stuck and that was to remain consistant in your diet and that it takes 3 months for your system to get used to it


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 1999)

Cyndeeb,Did the nutritionist you spoke to say anything about the loss of vitams when you stick to the same diet for 3 months, or did the dr. recommend a diet that gave you all the vitamins you need? Do you take a vitamin supplement? My "C" is so much worse when I take vitamins.I get worried sometimes about eating the same things all the time. I don't think that I am getting the nutritional value from some of the things I eat. I weighed myself last night and I have lost 2 more pounds. I know that sticking to the low fat diet will make you loose weight. Sherre


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

the nutritionist says if you are eating all the right foods that you dont need vitamins.actually the only thing I did get from our talk was that it takes 3 months of consistancy for your body to adjust. actually, she was as much help as everyone else hasnt been.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 1999)

Well, that tells me not to waste my money. I just sometimes feel that we are loosing the vitamins and things when we restrict ourselves to certain foods. I know some of you have mentioned the fact that it may not be just what you have eaten that causes the problem but something that you have eaten earlier. If that is the case then why do most of us have symptoms so soon after we eat a meal.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I've read that nutritionists and dieticians are not the same thing and that anybody can hang out a shingle and call themselves a "nutritionist" but you have to be certified to be a dietician. I would still take vitamins, even if just liquid vitamins. Sheree -- the thing I believe is, that the foods that trigger bad feelings or attacks are probably the foods we just ate, no matter how much they tell you it was something from yesterday! The way Flux explained it was, you eat the trigger food, then whatver is left down there at the bottom of the colon "gets the boot!" I know there are Flux-haters on this board, but it makes sense to me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 1999)

Just wanted to mention something to add to the ulcer/GERD "debate".







I am 25 now, but I have had ulcers since I was 17. How's them apples?







My doctor has been gracious enough to put me on Compazine for my nausea .. so consider looking into that option .. it's good stuff!------------------~If I'm gonna go down, I'm gonna do it with style ... and you won't see me surrender~


----------

